# 41 Western Flyer



## mike j (Jul 20, 2014)

Put this together for the Howe Caverns build off. Started w/ a stripped, painted over frame picked up at the Three Rivers swap this spring. Last week when I posted photo's of the parts painted on Sunday's show & tell, I said that it was heading to Siberia ( Custom Bikes ) well I lied, it's too lonely over there, if I have to go I'm takin' people with me. Thanks to Stevie Z for the incorrect but really cool Musselman hub & chain. Bri-in Ri for the front hub w/ Schwinn written on it, Mr. Columbia for the light base I got from him at Copake. Got the Hookworms there also. While there I noticed Bikehoarder grabbing a snarky girls frame, I grabbed the snarkier one next to it, which yielded this incorrect chain guard. Hey, if it's good enough for Bikehoarder, it's good enough for me. Also props. for noticing the "gusset" on the front fender, which prompted me to break the 60 grit back out & do a little reshaping. Repop rims, handlebars & tank all Copake. The rack there too, which may actually be correct, until I added the clearance light picked up at a truck stop. 12 v Home Depot landscape light fit pretty nicely up front. Just have to clean up the wiring & get 8 batteries into the tank. By the by, this bike is one super rider.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 20, 2014)

Your bike looks fantastic it came out great!!! If you have some other pictures to bring with you for the build off for the Howe cavern show please bring them a lot of people would like to see them and so with the judges of the build off. Great bike!!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 28, 2014)

One needs to see this bike in person to truly appreciate it. One of the best builds in the history of custom bike building. Its all in the headlight.


----------



## M & M cycle (Jul 28, 2014)

*Wow*

Very cool bike! love the grips! M & M


----------

